# Show Me Your Montiors!



## absinthe_616 (Feb 9, 2010)

I dont own any yet, but im completely in love with monitors, particularly laceys and rosenberg's heath! Id love to see everyones, or even some nice pics youve found!

ill start with these random ones i think are cute

lacey:

















rosenberg's heath









i think theyre the best when theyre babies so orange!


----------



## naledge (Feb 9, 2010)

But srsly now, I've only had one, this is my ex-ackie:


----------



## Tinky (Feb 9, 2010)

You are going to need some extra coates on your fake rocks to overcome the claws on these guy's.


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 9, 2010)

one of my avkies, and my little sandies posing..


----------



## Perko (Feb 9, 2010)

Ackie


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 9, 2010)

Haaaahahahahaha @ naledge 

all these guys are so cute ^_^


n yer, i assume i will tinks haha.

and holy crap thats a big ackie craig O_O


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey Absinthe,

Nice shot of the leaping Lacie!

These are the only two I own, but they'll do me (not literally I hope)!!

Maybe Serp will post some of his "Zebra" Lacie, that's a real stunner IMO.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 9, 2010)

IV those pics are stunning! esp the first one the third!

where did you get your little guys from? im keen to start hunting around. theres a little juvie up for sale in NQLD, but i dont have the money RIGHT now >_< which sucks

whats their diet like? how often do you feed them?

and how big are you enclosures?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words,

Both are from crocdoc who often posts on this site. Check out some of his Lacie threads, I'd highly recommend him if your looking for some stunning Lacies and excellent advice. The Bell's, I believe, was originally bred by Matt Bonnett.

Both my animals started on chopped up adult mice and now eat mice, rats and Quail, with occasional insects and whole, raw chook eggs (which they swallow without breaking the shell). Only whole animals if possible, stay away from dogfood and meat. As juvies, they were fed on a daily basis and, as adults, two to three times a week, depending on how much is given at each feed.

As Juvies, 1200mm(L) x 1200mm (H) x 800mm (W) and the adults reside in a large, outdoor aviary. That's just what I do, but there's many available options with these guys.

A choice of great monitor IMO!

Cheers,

I.V.


----------



## XKiller (Feb 9, 2010)

not the best pic but one of my spencers,


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks for that IV, i want to learn as much as i can about these guys before i get my hands on them, to give them the best possible captive life. i know about david, ive had a squizz at some of his stuff, he looks like the best choice, the only thing is that im in north QLD, n hes all the way in sydney :s

cute spencer, btw green, how big do they get?


----------



## XKiller (Feb 9, 2010)

they get to about 1.2M, and are full of personality..


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Feb 9, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Ackie


 Not an Accie thats a salvators water monitor from asia, looks like the giant one at the monkey temple in bali maybe


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2010)

some great animals everyone, i absolutely love lace moniters. amazing animals


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 9, 2010)

fluffieherper said:


> Not an Accie thats a salvators water monitor from asia, looks like the giant one at the monkey temple in bali maybe



haha that makes more sense.. i didnt think ackies got that big?!?!


----------



## Varanidae (Feb 9, 2010)

some of mine


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 9, 2010)

many of those rock monitors in captivity veran?


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 9, 2010)

imported_Varanus said:


> These are the only two I own, but they'll do me (not literally I hope)!!
> 
> .


 
Wait until the male is full grown! Your body is in for a world of hurt!


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 9, 2010)

Some.


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 9, 2010)

Some.


----------



## Varanidae (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice serpenttongue how big are your pits


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 9, 2010)

Some.


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 9, 2010)

Some.


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 9, 2010)

Varanidae said:


> Very nice serpenttongue how big are your pits


 
Roughly 3.5m long, 2m wide, 2m high.


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2010)

managed to dig up this shot of my male lacey. Serpentongue, i absolutely love the last animal in your second lot of pics and the first in your last lot... amazing bands! dont suppose you have a young female like that you'd consider parting with?


----------



## ChrisZhang (Feb 9, 2010)

great photos guys, whats the smallest monitor to keep in captivity??? and how big would the enclosure need to be?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 9, 2010)

"dont suppose you have a young female like that you'd consider parting with?" 

If he does Jason, I already baggzed first  !

"Wait until the male is full grown! Your body is in for a world of hurt!"

I've already jearn't not to walk past him in the aviary during a thunderstorm !! 

Edit:Sorry, still having trouble posting quotes and smileys.


----------



## jinin (Feb 9, 2010)

Monitors By far are the best of the Lizards.

My Sandie:


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 9, 2010)

Jason said:


> managed to dig up this shot of my male lacey. Serpentongue, i absolutely love the last animal in your second lot of pics and the first in your last lot... amazing bands! dont suppose you have a young female like that you'd consider parting with?


 
Yeah, they are two nice lacies. That first one looks to be a male, and the other is definately female, so they will make a great pair that should produce stunning babies at some point in the future.

Sorry, Jason, but I don't part with females.


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 9, 2010)

imported_Varanus said:


> If he does Jason, I already baggzed first  !


 
Yeah, mate, you're first in line.


----------



## sweetangel (Feb 9, 2010)

Varanidae said:


> some of mine



what locality is your accie?? i have one that looks very similar but its locality was not know.

here are a few of my accies

the mount isa ones are the brown coloured ones, then i have a few sandfire red accies. and lastly my new pair and im not sure of locality. i think they might be WA or something


----------



## herptrader (Feb 9, 2010)

One of your girls is looking a bit gravid:lol:


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 10, 2010)

wow serp!! absolutely LOVE your laceys! theyre amazing!!

great pics. cant wait to get my own. how long does it take to get to full length with them?


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 10, 2010)

absinthe_616 said:


> . how long does it take to get to full length with them?


 
Monitors are fast growing, but this really depends on how much they are fed, and at what temps they are kept. It is possible to get them to adult size by 1 year, but I have never acheived this. Nor would I want to, really.


----------



## beney_boy (Feb 10, 2010)

ive got a pair of sandies, both unknown sex, gonna get matt stockdale to have a look at them in a few weeks. there is a little size difference between them, the largest is about 65cm total and the smaller is probably about 30cm. at what size can i house them together?

beautiful lacies serpent. cant wait to get a bells phase in the future. the pits you have, how long would they last in one?


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 10, 2010)

beney_boy said:


> beautiful lacies serpent. cant wait to get a bells phase in the future. the pits you have, how long would they last in one?


 
They will last forever in one.


----------



## beney_boy (Feb 11, 2010)

oh awesome. looks like after my sandies get a bit bigger im moving up to lacies  if you also dont mind me asking, did you build the pits, if so how much did it cost? or did you purchase bird aviary-like sheds? and how much did they cost?


----------



## Costa (Feb 11, 2010)

dam it naledge i was going to do that...


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 12, 2010)

beney_boy said:


> oh awesome. looks like after my sandies get a bit bigger im moving up to lacies  if you also dont mind me asking, did you build the pits, if so how much did it cost? or did you purchase bird aviary-like sheds? and how much did they cost?


 

My aviaries were built years ago, so I can't really remember exactly what the cost was, but it was around $1000 an aviary. This is including soil and bark chips as a substrate (plus it's delivery), handiglaze plastic sheeting to put up over the wire mesh (so they dont rub their snouts), timber and metal sheeting(plus delivery) etc.

I also have an aviary that was delivered in kit form from Col Western Sheds, and erected myself. This is about 6m long, 1.8m high and 1.7 wide, and was $1000.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 16, 2010)

finally found this pic. its my fave pic of a baby lacie :3 as if you wouldnt want one!


----------



## XKiller (Feb 17, 2010)

Look's like one of D.kirshners, absinthe i was lucky enought to get some last year... he produces some beautiful lace monitors


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 17, 2010)

This is jub jub my juv lace monitor


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 17, 2010)

absinthe_616 said:


> finally found this pic. its my fave pic of a baby lacie :3 as if you wouldnt want one!


lol.. that happens to be my lacie when it was a hatchling. 

here is another pic i got of him from the breeder


his name is kurt which is short for kurtin
If you like i can take some pictures of him when i get home... he is cute.

cheers
sturdy


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 17, 2010)

...


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 18, 2010)

Sturdy said:


> lol.. that happens to be my lacie when it was a hatchling.
> 
> here is another pic i got of him from the breeder
> 
> ...



i would absolutely love that! 

how old is he in that pic/now?


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 18, 2010)

Gibblore hes a cutie ^_^ lookit him all shy hiding from the camera XD


----------



## blackthorn (Feb 18, 2010)

These are my two little V. scalaris. They've grown a little bit since then, but they're still small. They are the pellewensis form:


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 18, 2010)

absinthe_616 said:


> i would absolutely love that!
> 
> how old is he in that pic/now?



that pic was taken the same day at the other one.. i have the same 2 pics in a email from the breeder


----------



## cridon96 (Feb 18, 2010)

Heres my two (curently for sale tho  )



 

 

And quick question for those that have posted pics how do you keep your monitors so clean? mine are always digging about getting dirty.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 18, 2010)

ooo theyre nice... i like the bell one, how come youre selling them?


----------



## gozz (Feb 18, 2010)

Heres a Spencer


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 18, 2010)

wow! gozz hes stunning!

i didnt know spencers were that orange?


----------



## gozz (Feb 18, 2010)

absinthe_616 said:


> wow! gozz hes stunning!
> 
> i didnt know spencers were that orange?


He, she, is just started to shed on the face and does get
a better glow of orange, cheers


----------



## ad (Feb 18, 2010)

A cracker of a spencers Gozz, the pics dont do him justice hey, 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 18, 2010)

Stunning Spencer's Gozz; how old ?

Another great starter monitor I reckon. Just about bullet proof and don't need as much room as a Lacie!

Edit: Still prefer Lacies though!!


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 18, 2010)

The Jub Jub this is my juvi lace monitor he has gorwen a bit so will have to get some new shots of him


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 18, 2010)

heheh gibb, did u miss my reply post? i think hes a cutie, all shy and hiding X3

gosh i want a lacie!

had to move back in with the parents but, and they dont want a lace monitor in the house, say theyre too dangerous


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 18, 2010)

yea sorry abs, he would be my favourite out of all my herps just dont tell the rest. P.s i worked in pet shops for many years with fish and reptiles. If you want to be able to service your customers well, start buying books and reading up and never make up an answer if you dont know the correct one you will get a lot more respect with I'am sorry i dont know but i will try and find out for you . Than the wrong advice


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks gibbs  definitely reading up as much as i can for sure


----------



## gozz (Feb 18, 2010)

ad said:


> A cracker of a spencers Gozz, the pics dont do him justice hey,
> Cheers
> Adam


 Very True 
Impoted Varanus he is 1 in march cheers


----------



## cridon96 (Feb 18, 2010)

absinthe_616 said:


> ooo theyre nice... i like the bell one, how come youre selling them?



Thanks they are real characters too. Selling them as I have recently moved and the people i am living with are scared of them and dont want them here.

Sucks Bad!!!


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 18, 2010)

give them some bricks, concrete and a river, tell them to build a bridge and get over it  the lacies arent complaining about them lol!


----------



## jimbomma (Feb 20, 2010)

blackthorn said:


> These are my two little V. scalaris. They've grown a little bit since then, but they're still small. They are the pellewensis form:


 
love the scalaris. don't see those round this way much.


----------



## bruce34 (Apr 3, 2010)

A couple of pix of mine


----------



## Bushfire (Apr 3, 2010)

One of my female Sandfire Ridge tails.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Apr 4, 2010)

haha bruce, i love that hes glaring in each pic XD


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice dark lacie, Bruce! Any info on the animals history, who the breeder was etc?


----------



## bruce34 (Apr 9, 2010)

She is nearly 2 now........one of Davids.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 9, 2010)

I NEED AN ACKIE :shock:


----------



## r3ptile.boy (Apr 9, 2010)

heres my ackie, the pic mite not work


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 9, 2010)

bruce34 said:


> She is nearly 2 now........one of Davids.


 
Geez, that's a pretty dark specimen for one of Davids!


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## bruce34 (Apr 9, 2010)

serpenttongue said:


> Geez, that's a pretty dark specimen for one of Davids!



Dad at the bottom, mum in the middle and the daughter at the top. Pix of mum and dad by D. Kirshner


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 9, 2010)

Thats cool! Ill have to do that with my lacie off him.


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 10, 2010)

Does anyone have any V.baritji?
And what did everyone pay for their accies? I'd like to see what different sellers have them for. And what the price difference is in dif states, if any.


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 10, 2010)

bruce34 said:


> Dad at the bottom, mum in the middle and the daughter at the top. Pix of mum and dad by D. Kirshner


 Yeah, you can tell it's one of his, it just looks darker than most that he breeds. 

Still nice, though. I like them dark.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 10, 2010)

A few quickies of an early morning "warm up"!


----------



## falana1 (Sep 10, 2010)

here coulpe of my babies an there from david aswell there both turbo&speedy


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 10, 2010)

love the lace monitors people fantastic looking animals


----------



## 1issie (Sep 10, 2010)

does anyone owe freckled tree monitors,there was one for sale at reptile city (sa).


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes i own one
Will be picking two more up this season as well great little things


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 11, 2010)

grat pics great looking monitors serpentounge


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 11, 2010)

great pics guys keep them coming


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 11, 2010)

old pics.......... but who cares


----------



## 1issie (Sep 12, 2010)

cool Jannico, do you have some pics


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 12, 2010)

Yer sure 











he's bigger now.


----------



## 1issie (Sep 12, 2010)

oh he looks cute in those photos,the one in reptile city had different markings 

one of my faves pygmy mulga monitor and gould goanna.


----------



## Bushfire (Sep 21, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> Does anyone have any V.baritji?



Here is one of my males.


----------



## XKiller (Sep 21, 2010)

female spencers monitor




Shane


----------



## Bushfire (Sep 21, 2010)

Heres my male Pilbara Ackie


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 21, 2010)

that spencers is great


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 21, 2010)

Lace monitor hatching as I type!


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 21, 2010)

aww thats cute


----------



## Mudimans (Sep 21, 2010)

Our little Spencers having a nap on mum


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 21, 2010)

serpenttongue said:


> Lace monitor hatching as I type!


 
What happens to it when you stop typing? 

Congrats mate


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 22, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> What happens to it when you stop typing?


 
It stops hatching, obviously!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## -Katana- (Mar 25, 2011)

I love Bell's Phase.
Thank you for sharing, Farma!


----------

